# 2 pin French elec plug adaptor



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

just a kwickie (!)

last year i used my normal elec cable with the blue euro end on it throughout my trip and didnt need anything else fortunately as i had forgotten anything else

but when we used to caravan we used to keep spare 2pin convertors in normal and reversed polarity wiring

one site we are going to says we will need a 2pin plug - do i still need to allow for reverse polarity or is that a thing of the past

sorry if this is a blonde question to all those really tecky mindeds but this is a need to know basis only :wink: 

thank youuuu


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*2 pin*

Reverse Polarity is still very common on the continent

TM


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

HI.
No rev polarity is still there. I found it twice in June at Mont St Michele and le treport.

the best thing to do is get a normal Euro 2 pin plug to UK adaptor.

Then also get a blue plug and socket and Reverse wire these to a short piece of cable (thicker the better) or buy another Eu plug adaptor to UK socket and cut the euro plug off. This is in effect a very short standard hook up cable - just reverse wired.

Print or write on this REVERSE WIRED or similar.

In that way you can cope with any eventuality.

Phill


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Reverse polarity is a thing of the past, at least bothering about it is. Any fairly modern M/H, not a problem at all, even in an older one unless you are the type who is in the habit of taking things to bits without turning the power off. Their seem to be a few who still believe you can be gassed in your van the same ones, I suspect, who believe reverse polarity can cause any problems.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A bit "direct" in your assessment Rupert, but fundamentally correct. :wink: 

Ezzy - when you buy your continental plug, be sure it is a "unversal" one with a hole in the middle, more or less!

Not all plugs have the hole, which is for an earth pin, and if you buy one without a hole you won't be able to use it in a socket that has an earth pin.

There's a photo of one inr the Members Motorhoming Guides I think. Will have a look later if I have confused you!

Dave


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> A bit "direct" in your assessment Rupert, but fundamentally correct. :wink:
> 
> Ezzy - when you buy your continental plug, be sure it is a "unversal" one with a hole in the middle, more or less!
> 
> ...


I have to be direct, my typeing is so slow it would take me all week to type a full explanation.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Rupert

My only suggestion would be to replace your comment, "_Any fairly modern M/H, not a problem at all, even in an older one unless you are the type who is in the habit of taking things to bits without *turning the power off*_" with " . . . . *pulling the plug out*."

That way there clearly could be no danger!

Dave 

P.S. These are opinions only etc., etc..


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks dr cotts 

this is exactly what i did for the caravan and they are still in the shed the blue eu plugs with two differently wired 2 pin plugs on one marked reverse SIMPLES

thanks wupert did think it probably wasnt a major issue and even us blondes know to switch off the power and pull the plug just not always sure which way round though :roll: 

thanks teemyob glad u can confirm it still exists for real and recently makes it worth sticking plugs in the stacker box for ALL eventualities :wink: 

cheers all


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*polarity*

hi ezzy 66 there is still a lot of sites with reversed polarity so for now make sure you have plenty of short leads for the said sites and contrary to what people say it is not a problem then way have a red warning light telling you it is different prevention is better than cure.be safe


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

ezzy66 said:


> thanks dr cotts
> 
> this is exactly what i did for the caravan and they are still in the shed the blue eu plugs with two differently wired 2 pin plugs on one marked reverse SIMPLES
> 
> ...


I think you may have misunderstood me, so to begin again. Reverse polarity is not a problem, if you plug into a socket with it, so what, it can cause no damage. The only danger is if you decide to take an electrical appliance to bits and just switch it of rather than disconnecting the supply. I assume you will probably not do this anyway so just having a reverse polarity, ignore it, if you have no meter you will never know anyway.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

In basic terms Rupert is quite correct.... after all the mains is a sine wave and it will not make any difference which way it's conected up.... the main thing is to insure you have a good earth which is bonded to the netural at the main supply transformer which will make the rcd work in the event of a fault.... if you have no earth then the rcd will not work.... even if you press the test button it shows the divice is working... without the mains earth in a fault condition the rcd will not work....


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

btw Zeb i forgot to say i had a mooch myself and found the guide you were on about ( and some more - amazing what you can find on here for £10! bargain best i ever spent saved me that in time and hassle for all the good advice i've been given and some bargains i bagged in for sale ads as well :lol: ) it is the plug i thought so its ok even if you had confusst me an ickle bit - but i got your back :wink: am taking a plug in meter thing this time anyway ... and definitely no screwdriers wupert so no worries there - i keep reminding you all i'm blonde :roll: 
thanks again


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Over the weekend I was having a mooch through my Hymer handbook and I read something that confirmed what was posted on another Motorhome Forum.
Our Van has a double pole circuit breaker therefore I am told that it will make no difference to safety if the pole (as it is called by slang) is reversed.
Probably most modern and particularly European vans have a double pole breaker.
I also understand that there could be a problem while using a Genny and maybe an earth rod should be used in conjunction.
I am not an electrician so please do not take this as gospel.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

I have sourced what I think is the relevant technical information here

Section 09 Electrical Services is the one to download.

Note that the control panel incorporates a reverse polarity indicator, and the instructions. What isn't mentioned is whether the switching is dipole.

Sargent Electrical Services manufacture the electrical distribution on the Kon Tiki, and their technical services number is 01482 678981.

"Bon Voyage et Bon Courage" ezzy!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

clive1821 said:


> In basic terms Rupert is quite correct.... after all the mains is a sine wave and it will not make any difference which way it's conected up.... the main thing is to insure you have a good earth which is bonded to the netural at the main supply transformer which will make the rcd work in the event of a fault.... if you have no earth then the rcd will not work.... even if you press the test button it shows the divice is working... without the mains earth in a fault condition the rcd will not work....


Clive makes a vital point here. :wink:

The Earth connection is far, far more important than polarity, and the dangers from a connection with a faulty earth are very real, and can be life-threatening. 8O

I carry a polarity tester, but it never bothers me much if the polarity is reversed. :roll:

It frightens the hell out of me if there is no earth though 8O , and I definitely would not use a connection if that were so.

Hope this helps.

I am not a qualified electrician either, but my neighbour is a high powered "trouble shooter" and a motorhomer, so he explained in great detail anything I didn't fully understand.

Dave


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

rupert1 said:


> Reverse polarity is a thing of the past, at least bothering about it is. Any fairly modern M/H, not a problem at all, even in an older one unless you are the type who is in the habit of taking things to bits without turning the power off. Their seem to be a few who still believe you can be gassed in your van the same ones, I suspect, who believe reverse polarity can cause any problems.


I have to disagree there is still one possible serious danger.

With reversed polarity the fuse is in the negative side of the wiring and so a device will still be live after the fuse has blown. If there is a leakage to an external art of the device then this can be fatal.

Normally the rcd will trip out making everything safe but if there is a fault with the rcd (unlikely agreed) and only the fuse has tripped then the device will remain dangerously live.

Why not play it safe and ensure that the polarity is correct?

It's great to be macho and say "it will never happen to me" but some day it might.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> A bit "direct" in your assessment Rupert, but fundamentally correct. :wink:
> 
> Ezzy - when you buy your continental plug, be sure it is a "universal" one with a hole in the middle, more or less!
> 
> ...


The French plug has two pins and a hole for the earth whereas the German Schuko plug has the same two pins with earthing strips up the side.

Many plugs sold in France have both methods for earthing (hole and strips up the side) and can be used in both the German and French sockets.

Note. With the German plug it can simply be reversed to change polarity. With the French plug this is not possible.


----------

